

Apple's Tim Cook says 'I'm sorry' to Chinese customers - nekojima
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21996134

======
nekojima
Whether Cook means he is "sorry" or not, this type of kowtowing is what is
required in mainland China in situations like this. Otherwise the corporate
harassment would continue until products are banned, stores closed, or
unilateral changes are forced on Apple by a government agency.

A quick Skype poll of mainland friends (as opposed to expat friends) in China
found that of those who had Apple products, none said they'd ever had a
problem with Apple's repair policies inside China. The problems were more
likely with customers returning fake or far too out-of-warranty repair issues.

Chatting on the weekend to the Director of Marketing for a major local
electronics firm in China, he felt it was a politically inspired anti-
foreigner campaign and was sure other foreign brands would be harassed for
their perceived "arrogance" in the coming weeks and months.

